# CUBE ZX20, 32H, Disc



## D-ALPA (23. September 2017)

Hallo Forum,

habe folgende Fragen zum LR CUBE ZX20, 32H, Disc:

1. Welcher *Laufradhersteller* steckt dahinter, ich vermute CUBE ist es nicht?
2. Ist der CUBE ZX20, 32H, Disc *Tubeless ready*?
3. Lässt sich die Combi *CUBE ZX20, 32H, Disc + Schwalbe Smart Sam Active* mit *Dichtmilch* auf *Tubeless* umrüsten?

Freue mich schon viele Antworten


----------



## Adi-mtb (3. Oktober 2017)

Schließ mich mal der Frage an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adi-mtb (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo habe den Felgenhersteller gefunden.
Bei meiner Felge steht es drauf: Alexrims ist der Hersteller.
Blicke aber auf deren Website noch nicht welche Felge die 

CUBE ZX20, 32H, ist.

Bin noch zu neu in diesem Metier, muss mich erstmal schlau machen was die einzelne Bezeichnung bedeuten


----------



## ButcherFromHell (5. Oktober 2017)

Maulweite 20mm und nicht Tubeless Ready


----------



## wayne777 (31. Januar 2022)

D-ALPA schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> habe folgende Fragen zum LR CUBE ZX20, 32H, Disc:
> 
> ...


Ich wärme das Thema mal auf. 

Mich würde eigentlich mehr das Gewicht ohne Bremsscheiben etc. des Laufradsatzes interessieren. 
Um genau zu sein. 
Modelljahr: 2021 oder 2022 (sollte sich nichts geändert haben
Größe: 27.5

Falls Kassette oder Bremsscheiben monitiert ist, dann würde ich mir nat. die Gewichte dafür selbst raussuchen. Bei dem von mir favorisiertem Bike sind folgenden Nabehn - laut Hersteller - verbaut: 

SHIMANO DEORE HB-M6000 CENTER LOCKSHIMANO DEORE FH-M6000


Bin gespannt ob jemand das gewogen hat


----------

